# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ερωτηση - απορια

## GeorgeGr1

Απευθυνομαι κυριως σε ανθρωπους που φερουν το βαρος της διπολικης προσωπικοτητας, αλλα και σε αλλους που εκαναν πραξη το παρσκατω ερωτημα - απορια.
Εχει καποιος σχεση ερωτικη με διπολικο με την ταση (συνηθως γρηγορα) για οικογενεια, παιδια κτλ.
Ο μη διπολικος καποια στιγμη αποχωρει και διακοπτει την σχεση. Δεν μας αφορουν για την ωρα οι λογοι.
Οι δυο τους ταιριαζαν πολυ στην παρεα, στην συζητηση κτλ.

Ερωτηση η οποια αφορα μονο την καλυτερη κατασταση του διπολικου:
Ειναι ορθο να προσεγγισει ο μη διπολικος να συνεχισει η παρεα, εστω οποτε το επιθυμει ο διπολικος, δινοντας του να καταλαβει οτι η ερωτικη σχεση ελαβε τελος? Θα του κανει καλο?
Θα του κανει καλυτερο να ξεκοψει τελειως ο αλλος?
Αν φυγει πρωτος ο μη διπολικος απο την σχεση, πως το παιρνει συνηθως ενα διπολικο ατομο?

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ξερω εναν σοβαρα διπολικο, τον υδραυλικο μου , που ειναι 51 χρ. , και εχει οικογενεια και παιδι ...........η φαση της μανιας η κτθλψης μουπε , μπορει να διαρκει μερικους μηνες .....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δεν απαντησες ομως σε αυτα που ρωτάω!

----------


## kutchunie

Αν δεν είχε διπολική διαταραχή ο άλλος τι θα έκανες; 

Είναι εντελώς υποτιμήτική η ερώτηση εν τω μεταξύ. Άρρωστος είναι ο άλλος, δεν είναι ένα κομμάτι σκατά.
Ότι και να θέλεις να κάνεις, μόνο που το συσχετίζεις με την φάση του άλλου (διπολικός, θα μπορούσε να ήταν καρκινοπαθής, διαβητικός, παχύσαρκος, πασόκος κοκ), με τη δική σου απόφαση, δείχνε και το τι πρόβλημα έχεις εσύ. Σκέψου ποιο μπορεί να ναι το πρόβλημα. 
Οι άνθρωποι με διπολική, κατάθλιψη, ψυχωση κτλ, δεν είναι διαφορετικοί από όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Αν πχ εφαγε άδειασμα από εσένα ένα άτομο ενώ είχατε ερωτική σχέση και του φόρτωσες και ενοχές για το άδειασμα επειδή είναι ευάλωτος χαρακτήρας λόγω διπολικής και μπορεσες να το κάνεις, το πιο πιθανό είναι να μπεί στη διαδικασία να το θεωρήσει υποσυνείδητα πρόκληση για να σε "κατακτήσει" ξανά. Αν δεν ήσουν στενόμυαλο άτομο και φέρθηκες με ευθύτητα και ειλικρίνεια, αν το άλλο άτομο έχει την στοιχειώδη συναισθηματική ωριμότητα να στο αναγνωρίσει και αν κρίνει πως είσαι καλή παρέα ίσως και να το δεχτεί. Μετρημένα κουκιά είναι. 

Γενικότερα, στη φύση υπάρχουν απλοί κανόνες. Κάθε δράση ακολουθείται από μια αντίδραση. Οι ψυχικά νοσούντες άνθρωποι δεν είναι ο σπαιντερμαν να μην υπακούουν στους νόμους αυτούς. Όπως ΄χεις αναγκη εσύ την συντροφικότητα τον σεβασμό, την κοινωνικότητα κοκ την έχει και ενας άρρωστς ανθρωπος. Είσης, το ότι είναι διπολικό ένα ατμο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεται όταν του εξηγούν. Αν πχ εσυ πεις μου τελείωσε το ερωτικό και σε θελω φιλο μου, θα το καταλάβει. 
Επομένως, εάν εσύ θεωρείς ότι θέλεις να κρατήσεις επαφές με το άτομο αυτό επειδή με στοιχεία είναι ωφέλιμη για εσένα η συναναστροφή μαζί του, διεκδικήσέ την επαφή αυτή. Το τι απόφαση θα πάρει ο άλλος, είναι δικό του θέμα και το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να είσαι ειλικρινής και να σέβεσαι αυτόν/αυτήν που έχεις απέναντί σου. Ζησε λοιπόν και μην προσπαθείς να βιώσεις πιθανά σενάρια.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Κοιταξε θα το κανω πιο λιανα που λεμε. Σαν ανθρωπος μου αρεσει, ξερω οτι ενας καφες μαζι θα ειναι πολυ καλα και ενδιαφερον. Θα γελασουμε πως να το πω.
Επισης γνωριζω οτι δυσκολευεται να βρει παρεα απλα για παρεα. Για σεξ την κυνηγανε, βρισκει οποτε θελει.
Καλως η κακώς γνωριζω οτι εχει μια διαταραχη, οτι δυσκολευεται πολυ στη ζωη της, οτι θα εχει αναγκη καποια στιγμη εναν ανθρωπο απλα να πει τα δικα της, οποτε θελω δε θελω μου δημιουργουνται και τυψεις και δεδομενου οτι την συμπαθω, σκεφτομαι αν θα ειναι καλο για αυτην η κακο να της πω οτι θελω να τα λεμε σαν φιλοι. Το φοβαμαι να το πω σε εναν ανθρωπο με ακραια συναισθηματα, γιατι καμια φορα η προταση αυτη καθεται χειροτερα στη ψυχολογια του αλλου απο την στεγνη απορριψη.

Βασικα το αποφασισα σχεδον, δεν κανω τιποτα. Εαν τυχον με ξαναπροσεγγισει καποια στιγμη, θα τα πω και οτι γινει.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν απαντησες ομως σε αυτα που ρωτάω!


Δεν ξερω την απαντηση ......που να την ξερω ?

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Καλησπέρα είμαι πρώτη φορά που θα μιλήσουμε για διπολικη έχω τον άνδρα μου και είναι πολύ δύσκολο κομμάτι έχω περάσει δύσκολα μαζί του δεν θέλη να κάνει έρωτα δεν ξερό τι να κάνω περνη φάρμακα δύσκολα να τον πέτιχο νάνε καλά πωρη να περάσει και ένα μήνα για να κάνουμε έρωτα θέλο κάποιον να μου πει τι ακριβός γίνετε θέλουμε απάντηση που να έχει διπολικη

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Καλησπέρα είμαι πρώτη φορά που θα μιλήσουμε για διπολικη έχω τον άνδρα μου και είναι πολύ δύσκολο κομμάτι έχω περάσει δύσκολα μαζί του δεν θέλη να κάνει έρωτα δεν ξερό τι να κάνω περνη φάρμακα δύσκολα να τον πέτιχο νάνε καλά πωρη να περάσει και ένα μήνα για να κάνουμε έρωτα θέλο κάποιον να μου πει τι ακριβός γίνετε θέλουμε απάντηση που να έχει διπολικη


Κοιταξε να δεις, η απαντηση που θα παρεις ειναι οτι θελει αγαπη και υπομονη, οτι σ'αγαπαει και να προσπαθεις να εισαι διπλα του να τον στηριζεις να ακολουθει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. 
Δεν υπαρχει τιποτε που μπορεις να κανεις για να λειτουργει οπως λειτουργεις εσυ, απλως να περνει τα φαρμακα να αποφυγεις πολυ ζορικες καταστασεις.
Με λιγα λογια εσυ ζητας κατι δεδομενο πχ το σεξ και ο διπολικος σκεφτεται εδω ο κοσμος χανεται και το ....... χτενιζεται.
Διστυχως πρεπει να θυσιασεις πολλα πραγματα για εισαι μαζι του.
Δεν θελω να ακουγομαι σκληρος, καποιος ασχετος θα τα διαβαζει αυτα και μπορει να του καθονται και λιγο ρομαντικα στο αυτι, αλλα οταν το ζεις μονο η δικη σου ψυχη ξερει τι τραβαει.

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Φιλαράκο είμαστε 17χρονια μαζί έχουμε και διότι παιδιά 13χρονον

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Θέλο απάντηση πορεί τα πράγματα να γίνουν καλύτερα το παρακολουθεί ψυχίατρος κάθε δίω μήνες περνη Eliot μισο την μια μέρα και την άλλη το περνη ολόκληρο περνη και ατιψιχοτικα το βράδυ ένα OUetiαpine TΑD 25mg θέλο απάντησις πέρασε πόλη άσκημα κατάθλιψη πόλη 2χρονια άσκημα και δεν είχαμε κατάλαβα τίποτα και το κατάλαβα αφού έκανε πράγματα άσκημα μέχρι που έκλεψε για να βοηθάει ξένους ανθρώπους

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Σιγουρα επικεντρωσου στα παιδια να μην φορτωνονται τα πραβληματα σας. Απο εκει και περα αφου εισαστε μαζι 17 χρονια, απλα κανε οτι εκανες, το βασικο ειναι να τον παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος. Εσυ δεν μπορεις να τον θεραπευσεις παρα μονο να εισαι ανεκτικη στα συμπτωματα της ασθενειας του, αυτο δηλαδη που ζεις ως τωρα.
Ο καταλληλος να απευθυνθεις ειναι μονο ο ψυχιατρος του, αυτον ρωτησε θα σου πει πιο συγκεκριμενα, μονο αυτος γνωριζει, δεν ειναι ολοι οι διπολικοι το ιδιο

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Φιλαράκο τον έχουν ρητίνη τον γιατρό και μου πεις ότι τα βιώματά του και ότι έχει κατάθλιψη βαριά που περασε

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Καλησπέρα φιλί μου θέλο απάντηση στου διπολικος τρέχουν τα σάλια . Τρέμουν το χέρι

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Θιωμανια μανιακος

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

Απαντισις περιμενο

----------


## elis

Αναλογα τα φαρμακα αμα ειναι βαρεια κι αναλογα τον οργανισμο αν ειναι εξασθενημενοσ

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλησπέρα φιλί μου θέλο απάντηση στου διπολικος τρέχουν τα σάλια . Τρέμουν το χέρι


Καλησπερα! Δεν φταιει η αρρωστια που του τρεχουν τα σαλια και τρεμουν τα χερια, αλλα τα φαρμακα! Ειναι παρενεργειες αυτες, δυστυχως, συζητηστε το με το γιατρο. Καλο κουραγιο ευχομαι!! Κι εγω ειμαι ψυχωσικη και ο συντροφος μου με ανεχεται και τον ανεχομαι. Να 'στε καλα!!

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

> Καλησπέρα φιλί μου θέλο απάντηση στου διπολικος τρέχουν τα σάλια . Τρέμουν το χέρι


Η έντονη σιελόρροια, το τρέμουλο των χεριών (ή άλλες ακούσιες κινήσεις μελών του σώματος πχ. του στόματος) δεν είναι συμπτώματα της Διπολικής Διαταραχής, δεν σχετίζονται μαζί της. 

Ειναι πιθανές παρενέργιες/ανεπιθύμητες ενέργιες κάποιου φαρμάκου που λαμβάνεται κατά τη θεραπεία της Διπολικής Διαταραχής. 
Παρενέργιες δεν αντιμετωπίζουν πάντα όλοι όσοι λαμβάνουν φάρμακο-οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο. Αλλά όταν έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με αυτές, το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν είναι ν' απευθυνθούν στον ειδικό γιατρό που τους έδωσε το φάρμακο για να τους βοηθήσει να λύσουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## stathis25

Καλησπέρα δεν ηξερα που να βαλω αυτή την αναρτηση, γι αυτό την βαζω εδώ. εχω πρόβλημα με την ομιλια μου γενικως, το εχει καποιος άλλος αυτό; να πω επισης ότι είμαι διπολικος

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

> Καλησπέρα δεν ηξερα που να βαλω αυτή την αναρτηση, γι αυτό την βαζω εδώ. εχω πρόβλημα με την ομιλια μου γενικως, το εχει καποιος άλλος αυτό; να πω επισης ότι είμαι διπολικος


Πρόβλημα με την ομιλία...
Τραύλισμα ας πούμε ή να μη μπορει κάποιος να προφέρει σωστά το Σ ή το Ρ; Αυτά τα προβληματάκια λύνονται εύκολα και οριστικά με τη βοήθεια της Λογοθεραπείας-την οποία ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ξεκινήσει κάποιος.

Ν' ανέβει κάποιος σ' ένα βάθρο και να βγάλει λόγο με κοινό από κάτω να τον παρακολουθεί; Αντιμετωπίζει δυσκολία όποιος είναι πολύ ντοπαλός. Όποιος έχει αγχώδη διαταραχή μπορεί να έρθει πρώτα αντιμέτωπος με τον Πανικό, πριν πατήσει το πόδι του στο βάθρο.

Δυσκολίες στην ομιλία και Διπολική Διαταραχή-καθ' αυτή, νομίζω πως δεν συνδέονται. Μόνο σε πιθανές παρενέργιες φαρμάκου μπορεί να οφείλονται, άλλα όποιος παίρνει ένα αντιψυχωτικό φερ' ειπείν και παρατηρει παρενέργιες οφείλει να συμβουλευτεί πρώτα πρώτα το γιατρό του.

Το μόνο θέμα που είχα εγώ με την ομιλία στη Διπολική Διαταραχή-πρίν τη θέσω υπό έλεχο με το κατάλληλο χάπι, ήταν η ακατασχετη Φλυαρία. Δεν το βούλωνα...ποτέ! Ακόμα και μόνη στο σπίτι, μίλαγα στις γάτες. Φλυαρούσα πάντα με σύμμαχο το Συναίσθημα που κυριαρχούσε εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
(Ούτε ο Ιονέσκο να με είχε γράψει!)
Ήταν κουραστικό και για μένα την ίδια-φαντάσου τους άλλους που με άκουγαν...
Χαίρομαι που "έφυγε" κι εκεί στον Αγύριστο που είναι τώρα να παραμείνει.

----------


## Jaded Future

> Το μόνο θέμα που είχα εγώ με την ομιλία στη Διπολική Διαταραχή-πρίν τη θέσω υπό έλεχο με το κατάλληλο χάπι, ήταν η ακατασχετη Φλυαρία. Δεν το βούλωνα...ποτέ! Ακόμα και μόνη στο σπίτι, μίλαγα στις γάτες. Φλυαρούσα πάντα με σύμμαχο το Συναίσθημα που κυριαρχούσε εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
> (Ούτε ο Ιονέσκο να με είχε γράψει!)
> Ήταν κουραστικό και για μένα την ίδια-φαντάσου τους άλλους που με άκουγαν...
> Χαίρομαι που "έφυγε" κι εκεί στον Αγύριστο που είναι τώρα να παραμείνει.


Διπολικός κι εδώ, καλή χρονιά!

Πώς έφυγε αλήθεια? Ακολουθείς κάποια αγωγή ακόμα?
Γιατί εγώ όταν κάνω επεισόδια υπομανίας, το έχω στο φουλ αυτό.. ξεχναω να πατάω pause, ακόμα και να μιλάνε άλλοι, περιμένω στη γωνία να πεταχτώ! :P

----------


## kozchr

> Καλησπέρα δεν ηξερα που να βαλω αυτή την αναρτηση, γι αυτό την βαζω εδώ. εχω πρόβλημα με την ομιλια μου γενικως, το εχει καποιος άλλος αυτό; να πω επισης ότι είμαι διπολικος


Πρόβλημα με την ομιλία μου έχω εγώ χωρίς να είμαι διπολικός όμως.Επίσης το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι τραύλισμα ή Σ ή Ρ που ακούγονται πιο εύκολα στους άλλους αλλά 2 άλλα σύμφωνα της αλφαβήτου

----------


## andreas86

Και εγώ έχω τραύλισμα ακόμα και τώρα κάποιες φορές, μικρό με είχαν πάει σε παιδοψυχολογο!

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

> Διπολικός κι εδώ, καλή χρονιά!
> 
> Πώς έφυγε αλήθεια? Ακολουθείς κάποια αγωγή ακόμα?
> Γιατί εγώ όταν κάνω επεισόδια υπομανίας, το έχω στο φουλ αυτό.. ξεχναω να πατάω pause, ακόμα και να μιλάνε άλλοι, περιμένω στη γωνία να πεταχτώ! :P


Καλή Χρονιά!

Και να 'ταν μόνο η Φλυαρία που δεν έπιανε φρένο...
Ήταν και οι Συνειρμοί μου που έπιαναν Κάιρο. Ότι πεταγόμουν πάντα και διέκοπτα όποιον είχε το λόγο εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η ένταση της φωνής μου... Ακόμα και μια ολιγόλεπτη σιωπή να υπήρχε μες στην παρέα εμένα μ' έκανε να αισθάνομαι πολύ άβολα, έτσι κάτι έβρισκα πάντα και την έσπαγα. Είχα και μια ατάκα κοινό παρονομαστή στα περισσότερα Προφορικά μου φιάσκα: "Δεν είμαι ξερόλα, κάνετε λάθος. Είμαι Καταλαβαινόλα!"
Πολύ πολύ παλιά, τραγουδούσα. Έτσι στ' ασχετο, όπου και μ' όποιους και να βρισκόμουν κοπάναγα κι απο ένα άσμα. Αλλά αυτό ευτυχώς το 'κοψα, έτσι απ τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Και πολύ πριν αποφασίσω να δω γιατρό.
Όμως, για κάποιο λόγο κανείς δε μου ριχνε 'κει πέρα πέντε φάσκελα να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι του. Θες γιατί ήταν φίλοι μου, θες γιατί μ' έναν τρόπο μ' έβρισκαν συμπαθητική... (Ίσως είναι αυτή η μιά απ τις δυο μας όψεις εμάς των Διπολικών που μας κάνει να περνάμε για γοητευτικοί).

Καλά, στα υπομανιακά μου δεν πιανόμουν...
Πάνω σε μια τέτοια φάση το καλοκαίρι του 2016 έκατσα κι έφτιαξα αυτό, ένα καναλάκι στο youTube με τίτλο "το Σύμπαν της διπλανής πόρτας" όπου απλά διαβάζω μικρές ιστορίες από αγαπημένα μου βιβλία.

Τώρα πια πέρασε αυτό. 
Η απόφαση να βρώ έναν καλό γιατρό-που τον βρήκα, και η Αστάθεια στα Συναισθήματά μου έχει τεθεί πια υπό έλεγχο. 
Ήταν θέμα χημείας του εγκεφάλου. Νευροδιαβιβαστών, ντοπαμίνης κατα κύριο λόγο. 
Ήμουν τυχερή, γιατί το πρώτο (και μόνο αντιψυχωτικό) που πήρα ποτέ στη ζωή μου λειτούργησε σωστά. Δεν είχα ευτυχώς καμιά απ τις δυο σοβαρότερες παρενέργιές του (αυξηση βάρους και υπνηλία) κι ο οργανισμός μου προσαρμόστηκε στη χαμηλότερη δόση που μπορεί να δωθεί σε άτομα με τη δική μου διάγνωση.
Κουετιαπίνη (aka SeroquelXR) 200mg μόνο ένα κάθε βράδυ. 

Οι φίλοι μου, έχουν να το λένε πόσο διαφορετική είμαι τώρα, πόσο ήρεμη (δεν τρέχουν να με κατεβάσουν απ τα κάγκελα-που λεει ο λόγος!)

*kozchr*...Το θεματάκι σου με την άρθρωση του λόγου διορθώνεται ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ με λογοθεραπεία. Με μερικές ασκήσεις που θα σου υποδείξε ένας ειδικός-και δεν παίρνει πολύ χρόνο.
(Α! Και μην ακούσω κανα κουλό..."πώς να πάω κοτζάμ μαντράχαλος τώρα, έπρεπε να χα παει όταν ήμουν δευτέρα δημοτικού" ! Είναι θέμα που σ' απασχολεί, σε κάνει να νιώθεις άβολα; Έτσι το λύνεις!)

----------


## kozchr

> Καλή Χρονιά!
> 
> 
> *kozchr*...Το θεματάκι σου με την άρθρωση του λόγου διορθώνεται ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ με λογοθεραπεία. Με μερικές ασκήσεις που θα σου υποδείξε ένας ειδικός-και δεν παίρνει πολύ χρόνο.
> (Α! Και μην ακούσω κανα κουλό..."πώς να πάω κοτζάμ μαντράχαλος τώρα, *έπρεπε να χα παει όταν ήμουν δευτέρα δημοτικού" !* Είναι θέμα που σ' απασχολεί, σε κάνει να νιώθεις άβολα; Έτσι το λύνεις!)


Καλή χρονιά και σε εσένα. Ναι θα σου πω αυτό ακριβώς.Τα γράμματα που δε μπορώ να προφέρω σωστά είναι το Δ και Θ. Δηλαδή λέω πχ θάλασσα και ακούγεται φάλασσα.Λέω Δημήτρης και ακούγεται Βημήτρης. Λέω Αφήνα αντί Αθήνα και άλλα πολλά... Στο δημοτικό και αργότερα στο γυμνάσιο ερχόταν οι "εξυπνάκιδες" της τάξης και μου έλεγαν να πω διάφορες λέξεις που περιείχαν αυτά τα γράμματα για να με κοροϊδεύουν.Εννοείται πως και να ήξερα να πω μάθημα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πω. Στο σπίτι οι γονείς μου,μου έλεγαν ότι δεν ακούν να μιλώ έτσι και ότι γενικά όλοι "κάτι" έχουν και άλλα τέτοια που προφανώς δε με βοηθούσαν. Φυσικά ούτε λόγος να με πάνε σε ειδικό. Μέχρι τα 18.5 μου που ήμουν σε άλλη πόλη όπου πήγαινα σχολείο και έβλεπα τα ίδια άτομα απο την Α δημοτικού απλά η κατάσταση ήταν ίδια
Μετά ήρθα στην άλλη πόλη που μένω τώρα και μιλούσα άνετα. Ολα αυτά τα χρόνια και παρόλο που εδώ και περίπου 15 χρόνια ακούγεται η φωνή μου για λίγη δευτερόλεπτα σε αρκετό κόσμο,δε βρέθηκε ένας να μου πει κάτι. Εμένα όμως με ενοχλεί. Πολλές φορές έχω πει να πάω σε λογοθεραπευτή και ποτέ δεν πήγα. 
Το σήμερα έχει ως εξής. Στα μέσα δεκέμβρη φέτος ήρθαν στην δουλειά μου 2 λογοθεραπεύτριες που δουλεύουν μαζί στο ίδιο γραφείο. Με το που μίλησα αμέσως κατάλαβαν το "θεματάκι" μου και κατάλαβα ότι το κατάλαβαν. Οπότε ρώτησα αν διορθώνεται.. 
Η απάντηση "Ναι μπορεί να διορθωθεί,μικρός είσαι ακόμα..Πόσο είσαι? Γύρω στα 25?" Και η δική μου απάντηση "οχι είμαι 40.." και ήρθε η επόμενη απάντηση "χμ.. είσαι μεγάλος και δε σου φαίνεται..Εχεις περάσει την μισή σου ζωή μιλώντας έτσι. Μπορείς να έρθεις αλλά δε μπορούμε να σε διαβεβαιώσουμε για το αποτέλεσμα.."
Εννοείται πως με αποθάρρυναν και αν υπήρχε μια περίπτωση να προσπαθήσω,τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμμία.."

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

kozchr...

Εκείνες οι δυο που 'χεν έρθει τότε στο γραφείο σου είπαν μπαρούφες. 
Και σου είπαν μπαρούφες είτε γιατί οι ίδιες θα βαριόντουσαν φριχτά ν' αναλάβουν την περίπτωση ενήληκα είτε γιατί δεν έχουν ιδέα ποιές είναι οι τεχνικές που πρέπει να εφαρμόσουν για να διορθώσουν προβλήματα άρθρωσης σε ενήληκες γιατί ασχολούνταν μόνο με μικρά παιδάκια.

Χρειάζεται διαφορετικό τρόπο και τεχνική να διορθώσεις το θέμα σ' εναν ενήληκα απ ότι σε μικρό παιδάκι; Προφανώς ναι. 
Το ότι έπεσες τότε πάνω σ' εκείνες τις δυο που δεν ξέραν ν' αναλαμβάνουν περιπτωση ενήληκα δεν σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει σ' αυτή τη χώρα ούτε έναν Λογοθεραπευτής που να ξέρει τι να κάνει στις περιπτώσεις ενηλήκων. Ούτε όταν πας στο γραφείο ενός τέτοιου θα γουρλώσει τα ματια σα ροφός επειδή θ' αντικρίσει ενήληκα.
Γίνεται συχνότερα στις μικρές ηλικίες, ναι, ίσως γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να γίνεται τότε. 
Κάποιοι αναλαμβάνουν ενήληκες, κάποιοι όχι.
Κάνε μια πρόχειρη έρευνα και θα δεις...

Οι επαγγελματίες εκφωνητές. Όλοι τους έχουν περάσει από μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας κι έχουν εξαλείψει οποιοδήποτε ελάττωμα στην ομιλία τους. Μέχρι και μια βαριά τοπική προφορά (πχ. Κρητική) μπορεί ν' αποβάλλει κάποιος κάνοντας μαθήματα.

----------

